

Harvard Business School Case Study: Gender Equity - gurgeous
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2013/09/08/education/harvard-case-study-gender-equity.html?hp&_r=0

======
gurgeous
What a great article. I posted the mobile link because the full version was
falling off the new page. Here's the full version, complete with nice D3
illustrations from our fellow hackers at the NYT:

[http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/08/education/harvard-case-
stu...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/08/education/harvard-case-study-gender-
equity.html)

The article happens to be about HBS, but I think some of the same lessons can
be applied to our startups too.

